# Tennstedt & Boulez: Mahler Cycles, new custom covers (WC/DG)



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Probably this is the most suitable forum for the thread, it would get lost in CMD, I think.
I posted before that I was going to listen and compare three Mahler cycles: Tennstedt, Boulez and Kubelik. Searching for their original sleeves, which I usually like, I found that Kubelik covers are works cover design art, that Boulez covers are good except three of them, and very few fine Tennstedt EMI covers for Mahler.

Based on the original typographies (Rodchencko and American Typewriter), I started to design covers with detail that I would like on my library, after two days they started to get a good shape, but Tennstedt ones needed one more spin, so I searched for background graphics based on the vague idea that Mahler composed many of his symphonies during summer by the Alps, so I used nature backgrounds to suit this non urban way of imagining the compositions (I wasn't born in a city, so I really found the idea familiar). Graphics are used in maximun detail, putting the Warner Classics logo instead of EMI but re-introducing the HMV red border that many records had decades ago; and making the Boulez background in a tram of only two shades. The two big pictures are just a preview of the nine works of each cycle.

For the Tennstedt part, I wanted to discuss with you if the images and the order in the series matches the meanings of the symphonies, as I did mostly based on my memories, and I could not find one suitable for No.8. Maybe I also made the No.9 cover based on the supposedly false statement that Mahler was concious of his own dead at the time of composing that symphony.

Please tell me what do you think of this custom covers, should I make any changes?
_(Please click on the attachments to zoom in)_


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Granate said:


> Probably this is the most suitable forum for the thread, it would get lost in CMD, I think.
> I posted before that I was going to listen and compare three Mahler cycles: Tennstedt, Boulez and Kubelik. Searching for their original sleeves, which I usually like, I found that Kubelik covers are works cover design art, that Boulez covers are good except three of them, and very few fine Tennstedt EMI covers for Mahler.
> 
> Based on the original typographies (Rodchencko and American Typewriter), I started to design covers with detail that I would like on my library, after two days they started to get a good shape, but Tennstedt ones needed one more spin, so I searched for background graphics based on the vague idea that Mahler composed many of his symphonies during summer by the Alps, so I used nature backgrounds to suit this non urban way of imagining the compositions (I wasn't born in a city, so I really found the idea familiar). Graphics are used in maximun detail, putting the Warner Classics logo instead of EMI but re-introducing the HMV red border that many records had decades ago; and making the Boulez background in a tram of only two shades. The two big pictures are just a preview of the nine works of each cycle.
> ...


You are a genius, try to get a job a Warner with their horrible covers .
Seriously the Tennstedt covers are sublime .


----------



## adriatikfan (Jul 9, 2016)

What amazing work - I aprticularly like the Tennstedt Mahler 3 cover.

Best Wishes,
David


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Just found this randomly. Great work, Granate! I especially love what you've done with the Tennstedt covers. If those images accurately reflect his approach to the music, then I want in ASAP


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Thank you! I've made progress over the years. That's how I got to be a graphic designer. Check out my *personal instagram* for another LP design I've made and posted.


----------



## perdido34 (Mar 11, 2015)

I have no opinions on the covers, but Tennstedt's best Mahler recordings for EMI, by a long shot, are the live performances rather than the studio versions. There is also a fabulous Mahler 2 on LPO Live.

I heard Tennstedt conduct Mahler 7 with Cleveland, and I attended an open rehearsal at Tanglewood of Tennstedt conducting Mahler 9.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

perdido34 said:


> I have no opinions on the covers, but Tennstedt's best Mahler recordings for EMI, by a long shot, are the live performances rather than the studio versions. There is also a fabulous Mahler 2 on LPO Live.
> 
> I heard Tennstedt conduct Mahler 7 with Cleveland, and I attended an open rehearsal at Tanglewood of Tennstedt conducting Mahler 9.


I've been looking for that LPO Live Mahler 2 w/ Tennstedt. Looks good, I just hope I can find a cheap copy. The LPO Live Tennstedt/Mahler box set looks quite good too.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

perdido34 said:


> I heard Tennstedt conduct Mahler 7 with Cleveland, and I attended an open rehearsal at Tanglewood of Tennstedt conducting Mahler 9.











I don't know if it could sound like this. I love the sole Studio recording but this is gripping too. I'm yet to listen to it complete.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

flamencosketches said:


> I've been looking for that LPO Live Mahler 2 w/ Tennstedt. Looks good, I just hope I can find a cheap copy. The LPO Live Tennstedt/Mahler box set looks quite good too.


If you search UPC 5060096760078 on Ebay, you may find reasonable prices (40-50 dollars) on stock. Amazon Uk has the box for 31pounds. There was a time in Summer 2018 that Amazon France sold the set for 20€ alone. It would be the only way to get the early 80s No.2 (my favourite over the latter one). I'm seeing that the individual CDs have rocketed their prices. Bummer.

Also, look at the amazing booklet.



Granate said:


> I can't encourage people enough to get the Tennstedt Live recordings in the ICA and LPO editions. The Black Box is right now sold for 13$ in Like New condition in Amazon US (B013F9YDP0). If you don't like the studio No.3, try your luck with the ICA live recording (with Waltraud Meier). The only Elusive LPO live recording in the market is a 1980 Live performance of No.7 that was once released in BBC Legends.


But as I told you. Don't get one. Get them all or go for other great performers. Because this collection costed me so much that I wouldn't buy anymore.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

As I've said before, Granate, you should be designing covers for the companies rather than the clowns who do it now. Please send your designs to the companies. You deserve to be doing this full-time for the labels. Those opera ones that you did a few years ago, based on the original LP covers, were awesome.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Merl said:


> You deserve to be doing this full-time for the labels. Those opera ones that you did a few years ago, based on the original LP covers, were awesome.


Thank you. Let's see if you have any opinion on this...










The box set is yet to be released. As it is now available only in Digital. But is anything wrong with the new cover of the Dresden Beethoven cycle by Blomstedt? I think the typography is totally on point, and the colours are even better, but I really think something way more elegant could have been done to the picture, either Blomstedt or Beethoven. I mean, a different effect, maybe a relief, a silhouette. And the position of the logo?????!!!! It breaks all the scheme. It could have been put below as usual, so the objects do not remain "levitating" in a flat background.


















In fact, I like many of Eterna's Original LP designs. In these they used a Light grotesque typography and strong colours with the same Beethoven picture. I think that picture is the one thing I would change. Maybe follow the International style of the covers and place one or several pictures of modern architecture. Eterna had been using Rennaisance paintings (I don't know translation for "frescos").


















Eterna had the best of International Design on their covers, especially these Beethovens. 
Why do labels hire now people who just show that they can master Photoshop?


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Granate said:


> But as I told you. Don't get one. Get them all or go for other great performers. Because this collection costed me so much that I wouldn't buy anymore.


I'm not sure I understand what you mean by this-why would I get them all if I've spent so little time with Tennstedt's Mahler? Should I take it one piece at a time and then decide whether I want to go all out on it? To illustrate what I mean, I would consider getting the LPO Live box first (and thank you for letting me know about those totally reasonable copies on ebay-I didn't think to search by upc and I couldn't find anything), and then if I like it, maybe go for the EMI/Warner box. Is there some reason why you'd advise against this strategy...?


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Granate said:


> Thank you. Let's see if you have any opinion on this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh, I don't like that Blomstedt cover at all! Beige? I actually liked the cover below but I have the earlier one.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I have this one but it's not a great cover, tbh. Very boring.









I'd prefer to see Blomstedt conducting.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

flamencosketches said:


> Is there some reason why you'd advise against this strategy...?


Well. I think you would do really fine to get the Live box first as the price is rising a lot and we'll surely have many copies of the Warner box on print. Maybe you would choose to go and complete the Tennstedt recordings in one or two years if you want to.

The reason to advice this is that with Mahler it seems to never be enough, never get the truth out of the music, never get the last word. Even if we had purchased lots of sets, that's money that could have gone to CDs of other composers and performers who don't need so many alternatives.

I still collect some Mahler outside of Tennstedt: The Berlin Bernstein No.9, Berlin Barbirolli 6, and now Mitropoulos and Rosbaud to have some taste of early conducting. Now I've put in shortlist the Audite Kubelik recordings of Mahler 3 and Mahler 7 that I highlighted last summer. Will I get them? I should rest from purchasing. I have now discovered my dream Beethoven performances and purchased on CD all the ones I needed. I should focus in the future on getting that rare 1952 Metropolitan Don Carlo... etc. Even if I'm having a Beethoven mania... let's try just not getting too much from a single work or composer. I do regret a number of Wagner purchases. Especially that Bayreuth 1970 Ring, to waste.



Merl said:


> I have this one but it's not a great cover, tbh. Very boring.
> 
> View attachment 134163


Ok. I do like it way more than all the previous box sets. Berlin Classics does a great job in repackaging as my Konwitschny cycle shows.

Are you interested in getting the new remastered version of the cycle? It was released this Friday and I posted on the other thread thinking of you.

I might want to get a "modern" stereo recording of the Symphonies cycle. I'm going to try Norrington, Barenboim, Blomstedt Dresden and Haitink London Symphony since it's still cheap and his Bavarian Missa Solemnis has just won my heart today.

So it's like I would have:

Mono Speedy Beethoven: Toscanini NBC 39
Mono Pompous Beethoven: Karajan Philharmonia
Mono Furtwänglerian Beethoven: Furtwängler Andromeda
Mono Maniac Beethoven: Klemperer Amsterdam, Cologne, London, Vienna
Early Stereo soothing Beethoven: Konwitschny Gewandhaus
Early Stereo energic Beethoven: Leibowitz RPO

But I never was convinced to buy anything younger than 55 years old. Should I fix that? Does that go against what I told flamencosketches?


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

^Ah! Yes, I see what you mean now. Mahler is a money sink, and it seems Tennstedt especially so with all the live recordings and such. If only there were ONE conductor who got it all right, so we could just get their cycle and be done with it, but it will never happen. Even if Mahler himself lived long enough to have recorded a complete cycle of his symphonies in halfway decent sound (a pipe dream of course) I reckon we'd still be collecting recordings...


----------

